# Work in progress hybrid orchestral piece (using Blakus and JBlunk freebies) (updated 10.14)



## Vartio (Oct 12, 2012)

Here it is. I hope you'll like it! o=< 

[flash width=400 height=30 loop=false]https://www.box.com/embed/a7eb2vlvo5eeng8.swf[/flash]
https://www.box.com/s/zk36ixd87pp6q28qrsxb

I'd love to hear your thoughts/feedback on it.
Thanks!


----------



## David3D (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome track! I loved the percussion. It sounded big but not over-whelming.

What are these freebies you speak of?


----------



## R.Cato (Oct 12, 2012)

David3D @ Fri Oct 12 said:


> Awesome track! I loved the percussion. It sounded big but not over-whelming.
> 
> What are these freebies you speak of?



Check them out really worth the download time.

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27753&start=0
http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27672&start=0

@Vartio: Good writing. I expected some more synths, but as you've already said it's still WIP so there might me some more in the final version.


----------



## Kralc (Oct 12, 2012)

Very nice Henri!


----------



## José Herring (Oct 13, 2012)

Very nice use of a bunch of freebees!


----------



## Vartio (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey!
I just updated the piece; doubled the length and improved the mixing etc. 

btw. Thanks for the comments. I'm happy to see you like it!


----------



## Blakus (Oct 13, 2012)

Fantastic track Henri! The JB Brass really soars here! Great writing, great mix, thanks for sharing it!


----------



## christianhowes (Oct 15, 2012)

Great stuff! The brass, as others have already pointed out, sound tremendous; I also really enjoyed the subtle integration of the choir. I also found your harmonic writing striking.


----------



## mixolydian (Oct 21, 2012)

Great.


----------



## duanran007 (Oct 21, 2012)

wonderful track! I like the harmony a lot!


----------



## rpaillot (Oct 21, 2012)

Really awesome.


----------



## ryanstrong (Oct 21, 2012)

Yep great piece. The percussion bed really help carry the piece along, and the brass just sounds amazing.

What kind of reverb do you have on the brass, and other bits for that matter?

As others noted the choir is a nice touch - what library is that?


----------



## Musicologo (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh wow, I loved this! I want to compose like this!! Congratulations man. What choir is that??
I'm going to get those samples!


----------



## Vartio (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate all the comments.
The choir is Requiem light. staccatos have the release on a quite short setting to make them decay faster. I added a nice medium size reverb on top of that. the overall reverb is a mix of Altiverb Todd AO and 20th Century Stage and Aether Prague Hall. Everything tweaked to the hilt.


----------

